# map in FreeBSD boot0



## alp (Jul 9, 2010)

Hello.
I had following settings in OpenSolaris GRUB to boot Windows:

```
title Windows
map (hd0,0) (hd1,0)
map (hd1,0) (hd0,0)
rootnoverify (hd1,0)
chainloader +1
```

It was needed, because windows disk was moved after installation.
Can I emulate similar behavior with FreeBSD boot manager?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't know, but if you ask because you want to dual boot Windows with Freebsd this 2 maybe help you.
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=4966
http://www.ubergeek.co.uk/blog/2008/05/grub-freebsd-windowsxp/


----------



## alp (Jul 9, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> I don't know, but if you ask because you want to dual boot Windows with Freebsd this 2 maybe help you.
> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=4966
> http://www.ubergeek.co.uk/blog/2008/05/grub-freebsd-windowsxp/



Thanks for hints. I think I should try grub2 (something like this: http://grub.enbug.org/GRUB2FreeBSDZFS ).
In fact, there are 2 problems: ZFS /boot (and so legacy grub will not see it) and Windows disk mapping (it seems freebsd booter can't do it).


----------



## aragon (Jul 9, 2010)

FreeBSD's boot0 is configured via the BIOS partition table.  The partitions that exist determine the contents of its boot menu.  And it can boot Windows, linux, etc. all fine, if you configure your partitions and those OSes correctly.


----------

